# Muhle SAR: shot in the dark



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

I've recently become enamored of the Muhle SAR, but I've only seen the watch online. Before pulling the trigger, I'd love to see/try one on. The problem is that I'm currently based in Tokyo, and Muhle tells me their only dealer in Japan is in Osaka. Anyone happen to know where I might be able to check one out closer to home? My main concern is the size and heft of the watch. I own a Victorinox diver that's 43mm and 15mm thick, which is just a tad big for me and which I'll probably sell. I know the SAR is slightly smaller and thinner (42mm, 13.5) and wonder how it will feel on my c. 7" wrist. Thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I don’t own a SAR (yet) but have tried one on a few times at AD‘s here in Germany over the last couple of years. My wrist is not much bigger than yours (about 7.25) and it actually wears smaller than I expected, at least on the bracelet (not tried the rubber strap), and I love it. Really comfy fit, fantastic watch, and most likely will buy one myself next year. 

Current owners may have other views, and maybe some photos for you.

Cannot help with regards to you checking one out in personal closer to home though.


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Many thanks for your comments. Very helpful, especially since I've been considering the bracelet.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

I have tried it on - I agree that it does fit smaller than its dimensions, and my wrist is only around 6.3".
It's a great watch!!!


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks, pdsf. These positive comments are pushing me harder toward purchasing. Any thoughts about the weight of the watch? I realize this is relative and subjective.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't remember thinking it was heavy (it was a few years ago when I tried it on though). One thing I did note was - it sat well on my wrist...didn't feel wobbly. I have a friend whose wrist is about 6.5" and he loves it and thinks it wears well.


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Again, thanks for this information.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wears great on my 7.5" wrist.....great watch!


----------

